# Wie bekomme ich in SVN ausgecheckten Ordner synchronisiert?



## Shams (28. Aug 2014)

Ich habe ein Java-Projekt in ein SVN eingecheckt. Danach habe ich dieses in meinen lokalen Workspace ausgecheckt, ich dachte, dass ich in dem Moment, da ich das ausgecheckte JAVA-Projekt in mein „lokales Eclipse“ importiere, also wo sich andere Ordner, welche ich zuvor aus dem SVN ausgecheckt hatte, befinden, mit Eclipse  diesen Ordner updaten kann durch Team -> update bzw. Team -> commit usw. Aber der Projektordner ist nach wie vor „out of sync“ mit dem Repo, d. h. es funktioniert leider nicht. Weiß jemand, was ich tun kann, dass ich den just ausgecheckten Projektordner irgendwie synchronisiert bekomme?


----------



## JavaMeister (29. Aug 2014)

eclipse subclipse tutorial - Google-Suche


----------



## Shams (29. Aug 2014)

Vielen Dank  Hätte es ja auch selber gugeln können. Ich habe das Projekt nun unter der SVN-Repo-View ausgecheckt, und nun ist es mit dem SVN synchronisiert.


----------



## chalkbag (4. Sep 2014)

Tortoise SVN ist vielleicht auch recht interessant für dich. Da läuft der ganze Spaß direkt im Explorer.


----------

